# Blank Snowboards?



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

You should get one and let us know!


----------



## Pyrofeed (Feb 4, 2010)

I kind of want one just to try out!


----------



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

this is cool i like the idea of just a blank deck i might pick one up next month


----------



## clownmitts (Nov 21, 2010)

$180? Will give one of these a try.


----------



## dodgemaniac (Nov 20, 2010)

man i would love to pick one of these up and do a sick airbrushed design on that blank top deck


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

dodgemaniac said:


> man i would love to pick one of these up and do a sick airbrushed design on that blank top deck


If I had more artistic talent than a fencepost, I'd buy one just to do that! Maybe a Jackson Pollock thing...


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

I'd draw awesome tits all over mine


----------



## fredv1 (Dec 20, 2010)

I am really tempted by one of these, would be great for a second board! Does anyone know if they are any good? Or what do people think from looking at the website? Good thread by the way never seen these before!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

fredv1 said:


> I am really tempted by one of these, would be great for a second board! Does anyone know if they are any good? Or what do people think from looking at the website? Good thread by the way never seen these before!


That's the real problem, isn't it? There's no information on the boards other than price, length, and the fact that they're reverse camber. At minimum, they should have paid someone well-known to ride the things and posted the vid. Even without commentary from the celebrity rider, it would at least prove that the things exist and can be ridden.

These really are a great concept -- price is low for those who can't afford expensive (especially if they're reasonably good for the price), the blankness would appeal to counterculture, core, and anti-capitalism types, and the blank canvas is sure to have the would-be artists drooling. In fact, if you were a really good artist you could work a business off this where someone buys a blank and you do a custom job on it.

But to establish credibility, the Blank people should A) put up the aforementioned vid, and/or some reviews by known people, B) put up more info on the configuration of the boards -- at minimum whether they're directional or twintip, how soft they are, etc.

Failing that, I predict a big fail coming up.


----------



## fredv1 (Dec 20, 2010)

I think i might take the chance to be honest! Its a good price and really how bad could a board be? Feel like I could use it for a bit of messing around on!? I am studying graphic design so I would like to do some art work for it! If I get one ever I will let you guys know how they ride


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Donutz said:


> That's the real problem, isn't it? There's no information on the boards other than price, length, and the fact that they're reverse camber. At minimum, they should have paid someone well-known to ride the things and posted the vid. Even without commentary from the celebrity rider, it would at least prove that the things exist and can be ridden.
> 
> These really are a great concept -- price is low for those who can't afford expensive (especially if they're reasonably good for the price), the blankness would appeal to counterculture, core, and anti-capitalism types, and the blank canvas is sure to have the would-be artists drooling. In fact, if you were a really good artist you could work a business off this where someone buys a blank and you do a custom job on it.
> 
> ...


i had the same reservations, but looking at the "about us" on the website, the company is owned by 2 retired pro riders. Brandon Baybee and Jason Murphy. Jason murphy has been sponsored by sims and atomic before, as well as help work on the AMPED video game for xbox, and he even went as far as to have his photo on the cover of amped, which in my opinion completely solidifies the companys credibility.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/19244-blank-snowboards.html


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> Blank Snowboards :: Making snowboarding an affordable pasttime
> 
> Anyone have one? Im trying to find reviews or really any info on them. I might pick one up but kinda skeptical.


Call me a skeptic. Are these made in China by child prison slave labor? The English in the sales copy is horrendous...reminds me of the e-mails I get from a certain Nigerian uncle who claims to be holding $10,000,000 for me. And what about the specs? These are apparently miracle boards, perfect for _everything._ As the copy says, *"This board performs at a high level in the park, pipe, floating groomers, or in the backcountry. * And it makes perfect Julian fries. They boast about the cutting edge technology in the board's construction, which I see none of, and then you see that the board has an extruded base. Cutting edge? Doesn't sound cutting edge to me.

Still, I like the idea of custom graphics, but how are you going to do that? Paint right on top of the 'glass? Good luck getting your work to last a season without being sealed under some sort of resin. I've seen sites online that offer true customizable boards, where you can choose length, radius, etc, and even upload your own topsheet design. These boards just sound like a bunch of cookie-cutter blanks, and fairly cheap ones at that. Perhaps the company agreed to buy up all of the dregs from one of the giant manufacturers. I don't know what their deal is...but it doesn't matter much. I couldn't ride a 157 anyway (their longest board), so I guess I'll never know.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> Still, I like the idea of custom graphics, but how are you going to do that? Paint right on top of the 'glass? Good luck getting your work to last a season without being sealed under some sort of resin. I've seen sites online that offer true customizable boards, where you can choose length, radius, etc, and even upload your own topsheet design. These boards just sound like a bunch of cookie-cutter blanks, and fairly cheap ones at that. Perhaps the company agreed to buy up all of the dregs from one of the giant manufacturers. I don't know what their deal is...but it doesn't matter much. I couldn't ride a 157 anyway (their longest board), so I guess I'll never know.


To be fair to them, I don't believe they ever promoted these as a board you could put custom graphics on. That's just some people on this thread who haven't looked into custom graphics and snowboards (it's a bitch, and it's probably going to be expensive). 

To be honest, the second part of your post about the cookie-cutter blanks (to be honest, a lot of boards could be described as cookie-cutters) that are cheap seems to be their shtick. Looks like they want to offer boards that are pretty damn cheap and still will perform somewhat well (yes, they're going to exaggerate on the boards' abilities, who doesn't?). As someone mentioned, also get a sort of counter-culture vibe going. 

Skateboarding has blank decks as well if I recall correctly. Actually screwed up the industry for a bit (might still be? :dunno


----------



## dodgemaniac (Nov 20, 2010)

if someonw buys one of these and its decent let me know i will defiantly buy one and paint it up sick!!!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Snowfox said:


> To be fair to them, I don't believe they ever promoted these as a board you could put custom graphics on. That's just some people on this thread who haven't looked into custom graphics and snowboards (it's a bitch, and it's probably going to be expensive).
> 
> To be honest, the second part of your post about the cookie-cutter blanks (to be honest, a lot of boards could be described as cookie-cutters) that are cheap seems to be their shtick. Looks like they want to offer boards that are pretty damn cheap and still will perform somewhat well (yes, they're going to exaggerate on the boards' abilities, who doesn't?). As someone mentioned, also get a sort of counter-culture vibe going.
> 
> Skateboarding has blank decks as well if I recall correctly. Actually screwed up the industry for a bit (might still be? :dunno


Blank Snowboards :: Snowboard with my family on it

Sounds like they have looked into it


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Ya know, it turns out a couple of the things I registered as concerns are things they _have_ dealt with, but you don't find that out unless you dig around their site a bit. I'm beginning to think that this is a totally legit enterprise started by a group of people who have a great idea, but between them they have all the marketing savvy of a dead squirrel. They really should be putting links or references (or a FAQ) on their front page. People _will not_ beat a path to your door!


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

like i said, the company is owned and ran by 2 ex pro snowboarders, so why would you have any reservations? The company is legit. The board quality is still unknown, but honestly for only 180, you cant expect a NeverSummer or Capita product.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Qball said:


> Blank Snowboards :: Snowboard with my family on it
> 
> Sounds like they have looked into it


Guess they have. Sounds like an outside job basically though. I've seen some of those wrappers get screwed up pretty damn bad after only a couple of days of riding. To be honest, I wouldn't do any sort of custom job without it being "in" the board itself.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

total nigerian scammers haha. how can you attend the dew tour if you're in china! LOL!

this is their blog on their site. i wouldn;t trust them.
"Blog/News
Dew Tour

Post date: 01/19/2010 - 00:11
Description:
The Dew Tour made there stop here in Utah this last weekend, and I had a chance to go and check it out. Dude! These riders are from a different breed. I saw some amazing athletes, with some amazing talent, these riders must live, breath and sleep pipe and slope style.

As I was walking around checking out the scene, and visiting the riders tents. It amazes me to see where snowboarding has gone and what it has become. I love this sport more than anything, and it is pretty cool to witness all the growth in it. But at the same time it is really sad to watch all these young riders who dont have any real love for the sport. It is all about sponsorship, and what drink company you ride for, and what size of park jump that you can hit.
What happened to the soul of snowboarding, where park jumps dont exsist, the only thing to jib was a rock or tree. I am not saying what the sport has know is wrong or bad, it just makes me miss what I had. 

Sometimes when I go off on these silly little tangents, I maybe think that I am just a bitter snowboarder that cant do all the new tricks or going through a mid life crisis, that it is just my age, and that I need to addapt to this new world. This new world of snowboarding is not fun. It really makes me want to push Blank snowboards even harder. Blank Snowboards is the soul of snowboarding, we are just a bunch of washed up dudes who remember what once was. It not about the silly bling, its not about who is wearing what. I miss being able to go to the hill wearing a pair of jeans and hoodie and hooking with some bro's that are down. I am sick of the vibe fest that you get while you are waiting in a lift line, dudes checking you out and seeing if you wearing 09 gear or the new 2010 gear. Do my stickers match my outfit? I am going to end my rant know, and just say that I am so sick of all of these corperate companies running the show by making us think that we have to rock there gear to be cool, Im sick of being a billboard advertisment for these companies that have ruined the sport."


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

the factory that makes the boards is in china. the company is located in Utah. This isnt a scam, and its quit obvious.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> the factory that makes the boards is in china. the company is located in Utah. This isnt a scam, and its quit obvious.


i'm joking. i'm skeptical about them though.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Yea this is a scam... I read about it on the Onion


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

link you the union article?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Yea this is a scam... I read about it on the Onion


that's where i get all my news.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

So, i friended blank snowboards on facebook, and this (even more) clears up any concern that i might have had about the company. Theres tons of people who are saying that theyre great boards, people are mentioning how they just got theirs in the mail, there are numerous real life pictures of peoples boards. People are taking pictures showing that theyre writing random stuff on them

Example:

a "to do" list:


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> So, i friended blank snowboards on facebook, and this (even more) clears up any concern that i might have had about the company. Theres tons of people who are saying that theyre great boards, people are mentioning how they just got theirs in the mail, there are numerous real life pictures of peoples boards. People are taking pictures showing that theyre writing random stuff on them
> 
> Example:
> 
> a "to do" list:


from all your posts on this thread you're sounding like you are trying to promote their boards. hmmmm


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

hahah not at all. i have no idea who these guys are, never used one of their boards. im just posting things as i figure them out as i was a bit (ok, a lot) skeptical when i found out about them. I do think they have an interesting look on the whole snowboarding culture though, and i agree with most of it.

Plus it does sound like a good deal, so why not try and spread the word?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

try it and then spread the world. i think they aren;t trustworthy.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

think whatever you want.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> total nigerian scammers haha. how can you attend the dew tour if you're in china! LOL!
> 
> this is their blog on their site. i wouldn;t trust them.
> "Blog/News
> ...


What's wrong with that blog other than some typos? Hell, I'm a relative new comer to the sport and pretty much feel that way. All the "steeze", style, fashion, and bullshit can take a hike for all a care. I'm here to ride and have fun. Fuck the bullshit.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

my thought exactly. the company is owned by typical every day snowboarders after all. In fact i rather have a personally written blog from a regular guy with some typos, than have a corporate nerd type out a press release with 100% proper grammar.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

i like these guys.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

gnarbiscuits said:


> I'd draw awesome tits all over mine


check this one from their actual 
website


----------



## Pyrofeed (Feb 4, 2010)

So I emailed them and Benson Miller emailed me back. From what I gather they are all the same board just in different sizes, reverse or standard camber, and diff colors. He said they are supposed to be freestyle boards with a flex of 3 to 3.5

I asked him a few other things so we'll see what happens when he emails me back


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

good to know. i asked on their facebook how i can gret ahole of other colors since black/blue, and white are the only colors available on the website. i want a red topsheet/black base


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

Pyrofeed said:


> So I emailed them and Benson Miller emailed me back. From what I gather they are all the same board just in different sizes, reverse or standard camber, and diff colors. He said they are supposed to be freestyle boards with a flex of 3 to 3.5
> 
> I asked him a few other things so we'll see what happens when he emails me back


He said the same thing to me, and I also gave him a link to this topic so he can see what people think


----------



## Pyrofeed (Feb 4, 2010)

Good idea, we'll c what he says


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

So, i decided to go for it and buy one. I made the purchase this evening, and in the "comment" box on their website when you check out, i asked that if they had a red top sheet/black base color i would like that instead of white, but if not then white is fine. Shortly after i recieve an email from Benson Miller


----------



## Pyrofeed (Feb 4, 2010)

What did you get, and when do yuo think you'll get it, and most importantly, when will you be able to ride and review it?


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

i got a 157 reverse camber in white. i should get it in 3-5 business days from the time it is shipped out, so in reality with the new year coming up, i should get it in about 8 days. Ill most likely be able to review it the weekend after it gets here. I'll post up some pictures when it arrives


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

PanHandler said:


> i got a 157 reverse camber in white. i should get it in 3-5 business days from the time it is shipped out, so in reality with the new year coming up, i should get it in about 8 days. Ill most likely be able to review it the weekend after it gets here. I'll post up some pictures when it arrives


Try to see if you can't take it jibbing. There's a board a guy I bought from once is selling that I'll get for that if he still has it, but if he's sold it already than I'll probably buy one of these. 
180 really isn't "cheap" perse, but I wouldn't feel bad about taking it on streets and stuff.


----------



## Davkal (Nov 27, 2010)

I might order one if yours comes through, btw viva la nation, (i checked the snowboarding thread on the nation and saw the same shit.)


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

haha yeah im MutR on the nation.

I got an email from fedex today and it said my packaage is 9lbs, and it has been picked up for precessing in North Salt Lake, UT. Estimated arrival is december 31st



Snowfox said:


> Try to see if you can't take it jibbing. There's a board a guy I bought from once is selling that I'll get for that if he still has it, but if he's sold it already than I'll probably buy one of these.
> 180 really isn't "cheap" perse, but I wouldn't feel bad about taking it on streets and stuff.


Thats pretty much what i bought the board for. jibbing stuff i wouldnt feel comfortable jibbing with my good board. Only the 157 costs $180, then they go down in price as they go down in size


----------



## p-rizzle (Dec 19, 2010)

Verdict?.................


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Look what came yesterday!




























Overall it seems to be pretty well built and is just slightly lighter than my 09/10 Never Summer SL. Flex is medium, softer than what I'm used to though. It has a sintered base. The reverse camber is pretty mellow, almost flat with a raised tip and tail. So far so good.

I'll try it out tomorrow and report back on how it performs :thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Qball said:


> Look what came yesterday!


Looks very Chanel!

(Oh shit I'm channeling my wife again!)


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Got to say I'm pretty impressed with how this board rides. Not the most stable or damp of boards but decent enough get me through the cascade chop. Really more suited for screwing around all over the mountain rather than hard charging straight down it. Durability wise it seem great, I was hitting all kinds of shit with it with no real damage at all.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

It really has a sintered base? I'm kinda surprised as I'd thought they'd go with an extruded one for "economic" reasons.


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

Their site says that it has an extruded base, so I'm confused as to why you think it's sintered.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

TofuSama said:


> Their site says that it has an extruded base, so I'm confused as to why you think it's sintered.


:dunno: Mine is definitely sintered, and QBall said his was sintered. Their site isnt updated at all. The pictures of their boards still show a 4x4 hole pattern and mine is definitely a 2x4 hole pattern.


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

I looked up the most recent pictures, and yeah, seems like their boards got a nice upgrade then. I think I'm going to buy a board from these guys when I buy a new one sometime within the year.


----------



## ///M3ntal (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone else have experience with these? A good friend of mine is looking to get into the sport and do it cheaply. Do they only make reverse camber? any more infor on these would be great.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

///M3ntal said:


> Anyone else have experience with these? A good friend of mine is looking to get into the sport and do it cheaply. Do they only make reverse camber? any more infor on these would be great.


they have both reverse camber and regular camber. youll have to look on the site for the different sizes. Their largest size (157 reverse camber) is only $180. The boards have a 2x4 hole pattern. The flex is medium. The reverse camber boards are more like flat camber. they have a tiny bit of lift on the contact points but not much. I actually think flat camber is better than reverse anyway because you get the benifits of reverse camber and the good carving and pop of a regular camber.

The website is Blank Snowboards :: Making snowboarding an affordable pasttime


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Davkal said:


> I might order one if yours comes through, btw viva la nation, (i checked the snowboarding thread on the nation and saw the same shit.)





PanHandler said:


> haha yeah im MutR on the nation.
> 
> I got an email from fedex today and it said my packaage is 9lbs, and it has been picked up for precessing in North Salt Lake, UT. Estimated arrival is december 31st
> 
> ...


East§ide from PbN checking in! VLN!

has anyone done any serious graphic/art work on these boards yet? Just wondering if anyone has found a way to make the graphics hold up..i want to pick one of these up over the summer and do some work on it, but only if its gonna last.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Vinyl as far as I know. You could probably get away with some kind of art medium covered with a clear coat that would not crack.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I have no clue what kind of clear coat wouldn't crack.. and I assume id need to sand the top coat off first?


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

You would have to scuff up the topcoat where you were going to paint, apply a primer, paint, and clearcoat. The only clearcoats I've heard of that may be worth using are automotive paints that specifically mention having a flex additive in it. I've no idea where to find such a thing, but I'm going to take a look around my local Canadian Tire and see if I can find any brands/whatnot to look out for. If you look on their facebook page and do a couple searches online, there are some beatiful paintjobs done by people, but no references to how durable they end up. Definitely use automotive quality primer/paint/etc, since it should be more durable than other stuff.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

ive never tried to put any graphics on mine. i like it completely white.

Though im thinking about using black ptex for base repair. That'll give it some graphics lol


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

If you think Jason Murphy and Brandon Bybee arent legit you need to brush up on your snowboarding history ... both were big names in their day (early 2000's) Murphy still has one of the best back flips ever in his part for Kingpins Destroyer

Murphy Kills it .....


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

I'm debating between ordering a 147 reverse camber or a 151 once September rolls around. I'm 5'9", 110 lbs, and use US 7.5 boots. I'm an intermediate rider, A length calculator suggests 147, but I'm wondering if I want to upsize since I'm really hoping that I'll gain 10 or so pounds sometime (I really need to not be so damn thin). For the record, I've been riding a 156, which I realize is too long and stiff for me, but it worked to learn on.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

jesus youre super skinny.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Go for the 51 man. 

And gain some weight


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Dont listen to them there just jealouse.  5'10" 118 here, size 10.5 shoes tho.....u might wanna work on growing your feet.


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

Minger said:


> Go for the 51 man.
> 
> And gain some weight


Haha, agreed on both points.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

how are these boards?

the 157 reverse camer might be too small for 6.1 and 200 pounds and a 10.5 boot...?

and the camber 160 are too soft for all mountain?


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

I saw those on craigslist. Some twat wanted $420 for one


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Any chance of a proper review?

I like the look of these boards and could be great as a second board for horsing around on.

I need a softer board for freestyle and this could work for me. 

Anyone who has bought one please tell me in more detail about the ride.


----------

